# Damon Howatt Super Diablo Compound TD



## Robin Hoodnik (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking for information on a compound bow I picked up last weekend. It is a Damon Howatt Super Diablo Compound TD. I'm fairly new to the sport and would like some info on this bow and about when it may have been produced.


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

Robin, I used to own a Super Diablo recurve about ten years ago,it was a great bow,but never knew about the Super Diablo compound TD.It sounds great whats it like?


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

Robin,go into the "shop" there you will find a pic of you bow.


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

Sorry,go into "shop" and hit the "compounds"thread ,your bow was made in 1976.


----------



## Robin Hoodnik (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info Will. It is a beautiful bow and appears to be in excellent condition. Having been out of the sport for some time I didn't even notice that this is also a lefty bow (duh). I haven't tried shooting it yet as I didn't have any usable arrows. I did however buy some yesterday and plan to try it out this weekend. Even though I am not a lefty, I figured I would give it a try and see how it feels. I also have an old (30+ years) Browning recurve that my dad used to shoot competition with.

_Know anybody that wants to buy a Damon Howatt Super Diablo Compound TD lefty bow?_


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

*Super Diablo Compound*

The Super Diablo Compound was one of the last compound models produced by Damon Howatt Archery jsut prior to thier purchase by Martin Archery in 1976.


----------

